

Need beta users for https://nerdspal.com - xameeramir

blog.nistencorp.com&#x2F;WhatIsNerdspal&#x2F; nerdspal is currently a baby startup which is going through it&#x27;s most initial phase. The phase of user acceptance. We need people like you who can help us build a firm beta user base and provide honest feedback.
======
sebg
Because your company's tag line is "Get answers for your academic questions
and earn marks.", this ->
[https://www.reddit.com/r/homeworkhelp](https://www.reddit.com/r/homeworkhelp)
is probably a much better place to post than here.

~~~
xameeramir
@sebg - who ever you are thanks for the starting point. Btw, can you refer it
to your friends so that they can help me get some user feedback.

